# Cycling over the Severn Bridge.



## Mireystock (13 Aug 2015)

Now I've crossed the bridge (the original one) many, many times in a vehicle. Can some one advise where is best to park up and access the bridge on bike please ? It's been on my to do list for a while ! Thanks.


----------



## the_mikey (13 Aug 2015)

Mireystock said:


> Now I've crossed the bridge (the original one) many, many times in a vehicle. Can some one advise where is best to park up and access the bridge on bike please ? It's been on my to do list for a while ! Thanks.




You can park either side of the bridge, but the best free parking is on Passage Road in Aust:

 http://goo.gl/maps/ua4q7

From there you can cycle to the 'Bridge Access Road' and follow the road to the cycle path . 

Or you can cycling to the A403 and under the motorway junction and join the north side cycle path.


Alternatively, you can park on the Wye Valley Link Road. 

http://goo.gl/maps/zBwNc

Any join the cycle path from there. 

There's an underpass on the Welsh side which allows you to pass under the motorway that allows you to cross between the east side and west side path, take care here as there is often broken glass.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Aug 2015)

As above, Aust. And watch out for mopeds ?illegally? riding on the cycle path.


----------



## jefmcg (13 Aug 2015)

Mireystock said:


> Can some one advise where is best to park up and access the bridge on bike please


Um, your house?
Why not ride there? I did.

http://www.strava.com/activities/302367729

(OK, not technically from my house, but I rode to the start from my house the day before)


----------



## liambauckham (13 Aug 2015)

i love crossing the bridge. The other side is only 10 miles from my door but it makes for a "quick" spin..... i say quick but really its about 50 mins each way on my MTB.....


----------



## Mireystock (13 Aug 2015)

Cheers guys !

Near neighbourino from south Gloucs, so there's an underpass ! I couldn't work out how the hell to access the bridge from Chepstow...thanks a lot ! I think my best bet is to park in Chepstow, cycle across and then cycle back...thereby avoiding having to pay to re-enter the Welsh side in a vehicle.

I'm nothing if not frugal...


----------



## jonny jeez (13 Aug 2015)

if you want a taster


2.44 and 3.18 minutes


----------



## Mireystock (13 Aug 2015)

Thanks for that Jonny ! A great, and inspirational video and trip there, respect.


----------



## huwsparky (13 Aug 2015)

Have a similar journey to make a week next Friday weather permitting. The bridge is about 100 miles from where I live. Going to cross the bridge and get my girlfriend to pick me up the other side as she'll already be up in Wiltshire with the kids.

Looking forward, just hope the weather holds up!


----------



## jonny jeez (13 Aug 2015)

Mireystock said:


> Thanks for that Jonny ! A great, and inspirational video and trip there, respect.


Flattery always works...here, have another version of the same ride...with a more upbeat take


----------



## Spinney (13 Aug 2015)

There


Mireystock said:


> Cheers guys !
> 
> Near neighbourino from south Gloucs, so there's an underpass ! I couldn't work out how the hell to access the bridge from Chepstow...thanks a lot ! I think my best bet is to park in Chepstow, cycle across and then cycle back...thereby avoiding having to pay to re-enter the Welsh side in a vehicle.
> 
> I'm nothing if not frugal...


There's a cyclepath on both sides of the bridge - if you follow the road out of Chepstow towards the bridge (as if you were in a car) at the last roundabout before the bridge, just as the sliproad for the motorway is leaving the roundabout you just turn harder left to get onto the cyclepath. That will take you along the north side of the bridge.
Google streetview link
If you want to come back along the other side, turn into the Services on the English side, and look to your left - there is a pedestrian/cycle bridge that goes across the tops of the toll booths. Use that to get to the south cyclepath, which has good views of the new bridge. Then use the underpass to get back into the Bulwark housing estate.


----------



## Mireystock (17 Aug 2015)

Job jobbed ! I rode it yesterday afternoon.


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 Aug 2015)

Ride it on the road!
"The Popular Severn Bridge Sportive now in its 5th year is being held on Sunday August 30th 2015. Following a recent meeting with the Severn Bridge and highways authorities we have been granted permission to use the M48 motorway to cross the Severn Bridge"


----------



## liambauckham (10 Nov 2015)

I love the old bridge. its one of the routes i use to break in new bikes as it now takes me 46mins on my MTB and since changing to a fairly old roadbike I was able to get it down to 36mins.


----------



## Dark46 (14 Nov 2015)

I love going over the bridge but from Gloucester it's a 60 + mile trip, but it's worth it when you get there


----------



## scpsmith (6 Aug 2018)

For the benefit of anyone still looking for a bike friendly means of accessing the M48 Severn Bridge Eastbound, I rode an Audax recently from Cardiff which used bike friendly roads and cycle path to get us to the Severn Bridge cycle path. Details here - http://bit.ly/2Oi3bRo


----------

